

The Disrupt NY Hackathon Judges, API Workshops and Last Round of Tickets - Errorcod3
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/28/announcing-the-disrupt-ny-hackathon-judges-api-workshops-and-last-round-of-tickets/

======
Errorcod3
May 2 - 3, 2015 | Manhattan Center, New York, NY

[http://techcrunch.com/events/disrupt-ny-
hackathon-2015/](http://techcrunch.com/events/disrupt-ny-hackathon-2015/)

